# ЈЖ/JZ-PKP: The Postwar UNRRA Porter/Davenport invasion in Jugoslavia and Poland



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

In much of central and eastern Europe, the 0-8-0 was the common wheel arrangement for the narrow gauges, heading east to China, as the production and design ended with the C2s and C4s there.

One part of the US's railroad production for FDR's UNRRA effort were a fleet of Porter/Davenport built 0-8-0s were sent to Europe for working on the many narrow gauge networks from the "German" (750mm) Bosnian (760mm) and Silesian (785mm) thirty inch gauge lines up to nearly 3' gauge for other industrial networks.

http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/gro...ssage/1810


Here are some photos of the ones in post war Jugoslavia, including some great period photos on the once large Steinbeisbhan network for starters, with a few "portrait" and industrial shots thrown in.

http://www.penmorfa.com/JZ/ds-steinbeis1.html (a few pages, go to bottom)

http://www.zoo.ekol.lu.se/jon/taag/a30big.jpg
  http://shrani.si/f/3m/5H/cOFe6OO/lo...otirne.pdf Note some other US built steam here for the Morka-Gora/Sargan 8 line

http://www.helgeharling.de/Osteurop...tolac.html (slide show, click pix on top left)


http://www.farrail.com/seiten/touren/jugo-2007.html

The Silesian (PKP Pxu class) is below. Not much I could find on the net, sorry.

http://www.gkw.pl/de-tabor.htm


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Some interesting stuff, thanks.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Goes to show you really are not too far off if you were to tow some LGB Austrian 3062 passenger cars behind a Bachmann Annie.... 

....come to think of it......


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Deilvery:

http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/...rragr9.jpg

Departure: (watch out for mines







)

http://www.zeljeznice.net/forum/vie...p;start=90

http://www.zeljeznice.net/forum/vie...cd8f1bc207


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

--->THIS REPLY LEFT INTENTIONALLY BLANK


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone know anything about the coverage in this DVD, odd to have a color shot of a loco in UNRRA paint on the cover, period shot or restoration? 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Railway-Roundabout-Europe-Vol-DVD/dp/B000FDFXFE


----------

